# 240 delta with a grounded corner



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

When you rolled the phases the current readings on each phase stayed basically the same? 

If that's true, then there must be other things on this delta that are consuming power. What else is being supplied?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian480 said:


> I am dealing with this on a job for a contractor of mine and I'm getting a lot of heat (because he has an antiquated electrical system and its my fault . you know the type) the problem is Im having trouble finding out anything. I got the jest of it and the fact that the ground and the 3rd phase are one in the same but go to different areas .And that I cant fuse the grounded phase in a distribution situation. What I don't get is why I have wacky amp readings like (phase A 73amp /phase B the grounded leg has 93 amps and the phase 3 has 83 . Its not the motor I swapped phases on that to rule it out . The motor is a 25 hp 3 phase and at 240 v should draw 65 amp. WTF


Is there a question here or is this a rant?


----------



## brian480 (Jan 29, 2014)

this is not a rant Im struggling . John this is an torit dust collector and there is a secondary motor that keeps the larger particles moving and it is operating fine


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

EDIT: The more I think about this the less sense it makes. Explain what you mean when you say you swapped phases to rule out the motor.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you verified the motor leads are correctly numbered and terminated? Our plant has a ton of torits


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian480 said:


> I am dealing with this on a job for a contractor of mine and I'm getting a lot of heat (because he has an antiquated electrical system and its my fault . you know the type) the problem is Im having trouble finding out anything. I got the jest of it and the fact that the ground and the 3rd phase are one in the same but go to different areas .And that I cant fuse the grounded phase in a distribution situation. What I don't get is why I have wacky amp readings like (phase A 73amp /phase B the grounded leg has 93 amps and the phase 3 has 83 . Its not the motor I swapped phases on that to rule it out . The motor is a 25 hp 3 phase and at 240 v should draw 65 amp. WTF


You have to tell us more about the installation.
My guess is that maybe someone used #4 to feed the motor and its 300' away from the panel/ bucket.


----------



## brian480 (Jan 29, 2014)

John I started at the line side of the starter and went to the load . I swapped phases A & C then C & B to keep the rotation . Tomorrow is another day and I will post some more results then , meanwhile if you have any other ideas please share . thanks


----------



## brian480 (Jan 29, 2014)

ponyboy that is my thought and jrannis there is nothing abnormal except the voltage . thanks for brain storming . tomorrow is a new day


----------

